# Over 30.......



## wasabi (Sep 28, 2005)

People over 30 should be dead.   Here's why.

According to today's regulators and bureaucrats, those of us who were
kids in the 40's, 50's, 60's, or even maybe the early    probably
shouldn't have survived.

Our baby cribs were covered with bright colored lead-based paint.

We had no childproof lids on medicine bottles , doors or cabinets,
and when we rode our bikes, we had no helmets.          



(Not to mention the risks we took hitchhiking.)

As children, we would ride in cars    with no seat belts or air bags. Riding in the back of a pickup truck   on a warm day was always a special treat.

We drank water from the garden hose and not from a bottle.   

Horrors!

We ate cupcakes,  bread and butter,  and drank soda pop    with sugar in it,
but we were never overweight  because we were always outside playing.

We shared one soft drink with four friends, from one bottle, and no one actually died from this.

We would spend hours building our go-carts out of scraps and then rode
down the hill, only to find out we forgot the brakes.

After running into the bushes a few times , we learned to solve the problem.

We would leave home in the morning and play all day , as long as we were
back when the street lights came on .

No one was able to reach us all day.   

NO CELL PHONES!!!!!  

Unthinkable!

We did not have Playstations,  Nintendo 64, X-Boxes, no video games   at all, no 99 channels on cable, video tape movies, surround sound,
personal cell phones, personal computers    , or Internet chat rooms .

We had friends!     We went outside and found
them. We played dodge ball, and sometimes, the ball would really hurt    .

We fell out of trees , got cut and broke bones    and
teeth , and there were no lawsuits from these accidents.
They were accidents. No one was to blame but us.
Remember accidents?

We had fights and punched each other and got black and blue and learned to get over it.

We made up games with sticks and tennis balls and
ate worms , and although we were told it would happen, we did not put out
very many eyes  , nor did the worms live inside us forever.

We rode bikes or walked to a friend's home and knocked on the door , or rang the bell  or just walked in and talked to them.

Little League had tryouts and not everyone made the team. Those who didn't had to learn to deal with disappointment.

Some students weren't as smart as others, so they failed a grade and
were held back to repeat the same grade.  

Horrors!
Tests were not adjusted for any reason. Our actions were our own.
Consequences were expected  . The idea of a parent bailing us out if we
broke a law was unheard of. They actually sided with the law. Imagine that!

This generation has produced some of the best risk-takers, problem
solvers     and inventors, ever.

The past 50 years have been an explosion of
innovation and new ideas.    

We had freedom, failure, success and responsibility, and we learned how
to deal with it all.  And you're one of them!  Congratulations!     

Please pass this on to others who have had the luck to grow up as kids,   
before lawyers and government regulated our lives, for our own good !!!!!


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 28, 2005)

I have seen this before but I think its great, it makes you realise that probably we are getting a bit obsessive with our kids doesn't it??


----------



## middie (Sep 28, 2005)

my my my how things have changed. i think kids today are missing out on a lot of wonderful things


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 28, 2005)

Good read brought back lots of fun memories......however, I never ..... ever.........ate no WORMS!!!


----------



## mish (Sep 28, 2005)

"People over 30 should be dead. Here's why."

You forgot three Wasabi:

Sex, drugs, and rock 'n roll


----------



## wasabi (Sep 28, 2005)

How did we ever survive those!


----------



## mish (Sep 28, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> How did we ever survive those!


 
I can't remember.  

Ooops, and what did you say?  I can't hear you.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 28, 2005)

And I'm so hungry!


----------



## mish (Sep 28, 2005)

Step AWAY from those oreos, and there won't be any trouble.

Did I say oreos?  I meant Brownies.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 28, 2005)

Can I have a brownie?  er I mean Oreos?


----------



## middie (Sep 28, 2005)

i thought it was doritos ??????


----------



## mish (Sep 28, 2005)

Okay. But it's my last ONE!


----------



## mish (Sep 28, 2005)

Now I'm going to play quietly. See ya later.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 28, 2005)

Note to self....Stay away from the purple cookies.


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 30, 2005)

I love this, I instantly sent it to all the over 30's or almost 30's in my close circle. 

I spent my childhood playing "make-believe", getting dirty, hanging out outside with friends, riding my bike and getting into all kinds of fun and trouble...that was what made growing up enjoyable, and what gives us such wide smiles when we look back on our early days


----------



## middie (Sep 30, 2005)

and we're not dead. that makes it pretty enjoyable too !


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 30, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> and we're not dead. that makes it pretty enjoyable too !


 

I just about fell out of my chair with that!!!   Kids dont know how to be kids anymore....maybe thats why I want them on the farm all the time, to experience being a kid and doing what I did!


----------



## ArticKatt (Sep 30, 2005)

We also gave out kids chemistry set and wood burning tools. OH and I used to eat worms to gross other kids out. LOL


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 1, 2005)

> We also gave out kids chemistry set and wood burning tools. OH and I used to eat worms to gross other kids out. LOL


On the subject of bugs and toys that get hot let us not forget "Creepy Crawlers"! (So many hours of fun!)


----------



## Cyberchef (Oct 1, 2005)

...

We survived because it never occurred to us that we wouldn't survive!!!!  Attitude is everything!


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 1, 2005)

I think our parents had the same attitudes too and were more relaxed in those days.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 1, 2005)

> We survived because it never occurred to us that we wouldn't survive!!!! Attitude is everything!


 That is brilliantly true Cyberchef, there was not the same "everything could potentially do you in" mentality that seems to prevail in most aspects of society (especially the nightly news) today.

My toast for tonight's clinking of glasses is, "3 cheers for the childhoods we all had - they made us the wonderful people we are today!"


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 1, 2005)

My toast for tonight's clinking of glasses is, "3 cheers for the childhoods we all had - they made us the wonderful people we are today!" [/QUOTE]

I'll drink to that!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 1, 2005)

My fourth grade students come to me wanting to go to the nurse because they are "bleeding."  I ask where, and they show me a tiny pinpoint spot of blood from where they picked at something.  I tell them that when I was a kid your arm had to be practically severed and hanging from your body before you would even think to ask to see the school nurse about it!  Of course you finished playing and waited until recess was over before asking too!


 Barbara


----------



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2005)

Let's not forget 

the unbearable hardship of having to watch our TV cartoons in black and white

moms wore lipstick and girls in junior high school didn't

you had to cut up brown grocery bags to make covers for your schoolbooks

nobody worried about what was in the Halloween candy

baby oil and iodine - the perfect suntan lotion


----------



## mish (Oct 1, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> baby oil and iodine - the perfect suntan lotion


 
Burn baby, burn.  I remember that. I was too fair to do it, but, I have relatives who are shrunken up from baking on the beach. I also remember tanning salons & being baked like a grilled cheese sammich. I also remember the Coppertone kid and the little doggie.  All those years bakin' in the sun, & on "tar beach" (the roof), as we called it in New Yawk, I cover up now.

Hee hee,b/w cartoons, I remember Popeye and Betty Boop.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2005)

I remember Mighty Mouse and Heckel and Jeckel (Popeye too, actually).  Up on the roof was a song by the Drifters.

Where I grew up, the suntan lotion was kept in the baby oil bottle and squirted on at regular intervals, to the sound of 50 or so transistor radios (AM stations only) playing Beach Boys tunes (summer, you know).  Our 'beach' was this cool quarry that the park district turned into a community swimming pool, complete with diving boards and floats out in the deep end.  Ah, youth.


----------



## Alix (Oct 1, 2005)

How about Underdog? He was my favourite.


----------



## mish (Oct 1, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Up on the roof was a song by the Drifters.


 
http://lic.music.msn.com/album/?album=41759018

I listened to all those songs on a little radio under the covers, when I was supposed to be asleep...& "He's a Rebel, Cause he'll never will be any good...


----------



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2005)

never fear, UUUUUuuuunderdog is here!

and what about Huckleberry Hound?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> http://lic.music.msn.com/album/?album=41759018
> 
> I listened to all those songs on a little radio under the covers, when I was supposed to be asleep.



cool link, mish.  

Sigh - the Drifters, Four Tops, Sam Cooke, Otis Redding...

they beat the crap of out kids like Kanye West and company.


----------



## Alix (Oct 1, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> cool link, mish.
> 
> Sigh - the Drifters, Four Tops, Sam Cooke, Otis Redding...
> 
> they beat the crap of out kids like Kanye West and company.


 
Snorting with laughter here. Would that be SWL?


----------



## mish (Oct 1, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> cool link, mish.
> 
> Sigh - the Drifters, Four Tops, Sam Cooke, Otis Redding...
> 
> they beat the crap of out kids like Kanye West and company.


 
You said it.  Stop in the name of love, before you break my heart.  Think it O O ver.  Who can forget Johnny Angel, How I Love Him.  How I tingle when he passes by.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2005)

SWL - singing while looped?


----------



## Alix (Oct 1, 2005)

Snorting With Laughter....Singing While Looped....Snapping White Laundry....

OK, time to go...sorry for the weirdness.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2005)

said "Whoa, Linda!"

sure, why linger?

stayed way long..............

let me go get dinner started, and I'll be back to annoy you.


----------

